# Simplicity 7119



## Frank7119 (May 5, 2017)

I just bought a Simplicity 7119. Nice tractor. But I'm new to the tractor scene. So I am asking advise. I need to know how the rear hyd work. All I can find is a chain hanging out the back. If anyone has a picture of what it looks like I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are some photos: http://www.simplicityva.com/winter/hydraulic.html

Here is a diagram and parts list, may take some time to load: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...-n-1-2401/lift-group-hydraulic-7116-7117-7119

The hydraulics were an option, so not all 7119 tractors were so equipped.


----------



## Frank7119 (May 5, 2017)

It has hyd. Deck and front dozer blade. There is a chain coming out the back hooked to a cable under the seat area


----------



## Frank7119 (May 5, 2017)

ID tag#1690638


----------



## Frank7119 (May 5, 2017)

I know it does not have the hitch pictured. Where would I find one and what is it actually called? But it does have hyd.


----------



## Frank7119 (May 5, 2017)

A picture with out a hitch would be great. If anyone knows where they are


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The part is called a lift lever. It is attached to a cable that runs under the seat pan and over the BGB and a pulley mounted on the frame down to a lever om the rock shaft. the whole system is called a single point hitch. 
I often see the parts on sale on ebay.


----------



## Frank7119 (May 5, 2017)

Omg thank you


----------

